# RENOVO PARTS, INC



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

true that. i ordered the plastic plugs for my unifence the leveling screws,, they came the right thread pitch but were only 5/8 inch long,,the factory screws are an inch long. the cost to ship them back plus their restocking fee wasn't worth the trouble.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Same problem here. Ordered a dust collection fitting for my Delta sander … they shipped one for a different model that doesn't fit.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I ordered a part for a 6" Delta Jointer. Took a while because they had to do a production run but the part fit like the original. No problems at all.


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

My experience with Renovo was 100% positive with the little wince at the price. I needed to replace the timing gears for raising and lowering the bed for the Delta 31-250 drum sander. Bought these metal versions to replace the non-existent plastic version that wore out.

406-13-051-0006 R and 406-13-051-0007 R Gear Set

Perfect fit, and now it goes up and down better and more solid than it did when it was new. 100% positive experience with them.


----------



## pissed (Nov 10, 2018)

I placed an order for replacement parts for a Delta drill press on September 14, 2018. Today is November 10, and my order still shows "Awaiting Fulfillment". I've sent four emails inquiring as to why and received NO response. I'm ready to kiss my $65 goodbye, tell them to fk themselves, and report them to the Better Business Bureau. This is bullsht. I understand long lead times, but I expect a response to my inquiries.


----------



## Relgibniw (Jan 3, 2019)

Do not buy anything from Renovo!!! I ordered a Delta drill press arbor from them using the P/N I got off of the Delta website. I know it was the correct arbor P/N because this drill press was fairly new and never had been modified in anyway. First it took a while for the part to get fulfilled after I had sent an E-Mail inquiring about the order. I finally received the arbor and it was the incorrect size. I called them a couple of times getting forwarded to their voicemail and left them detailed messages - never received any calls back. I sent them a couple of E-Mails through their website sending them photos of the arbor I removed from my drill press and the arbor they sent me - no response to the E-Mails. A week later I called again and someone actually answered who was probably the owner of Renovo who I would like to see in person - if you catch my drift. I started to explain the situation of receiving the wrong arbor and gave him my order # and the guy actually hung up on me! Renovo customer service at your best. Tried calling them immediately back and sure enough it was going straight to a full voice mail box which I am sure is full of other pissed off customers voice mails. Luckily the part was only $7.00.


----------



## penturner2 (Jan 18, 2019)

I made the mistake of ordering a replacement switch for my old Delta 42" lathe 46-715 from Renovoparts.com on 11.25.18. They took my order & money but refuse to get the part to me. To date they still haven't even placed the order. I have called every Friday to inquire (they never answer emails). Each time I got a different excuse. The part number I ordered has been replaced but their site showed them in in stock. I spoke to the owner several times (big mistake) he is very unprofessional (and I'm a Veteran it takes a lot to offend me). he blamed everyone else for the issue….ME, Delta, part out of stock (Delta has 250 of them in stock) etc. I was scolded, interrupted, insulted, blamed & cursed by the owner James Austin. All I want is the part I paid for.
The owner claimed that the replacement part cost him .25 cents more than I paid on his website. So I called Delta directly and explained the situation. Delta had the part to me in 4 days from Spartanburg SC. It arrived on Dec 24 2018. (during the Christmas shipping season) 
BTW the switch from Delta was 10 dollars cheaper too. I really tried to work with Renovoparts.com to no avail. *I would not order from them again ever! AVOID THIS COMPANY LIKE THE PLAGUE!!
Today I requested the owner cancel the order & refund my money. let's see what happens???

Please let your woodworking friends know. no one who enjoys woodworking needs to be treated like this. We do woodworking for a creative outlet and relaxation.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I made the mistake of ordering a replacement switch for my old Delta 42" lathe 46-715 from Renovoparts.com on 11.25.18. They took my order & money but refuse to get the part to me. To date they still haven't even placed the order. I have called every Friday to inquire (they never answer emails). Each time I got a different excuse. The part number I ordered has been replaced but their site showed them in in stock. I spoke to the owner several times (big mistake) he is very unprofessional (and I'm a Veteran it takes a lot to offend me). he blamed everyone else for the issue….ME, Delta, part out of stock (Delta has 250 of them in stock) etc. I was scolded, interrupted, insulted, blamed & cursed by the owner James Austin. All I want is the part I paid for.
> The owner claimed that the replacement part cost him .25 cents more than I paid on his website. So I called Delta directly and explained the situation. Delta had the part to me in 4 days from Spartanburg SC. It arrived on Dec 24 2018. (during the Christmas shipping season)
> BTW the switch from Delta was 10 dollars cheaper too. I really tried to work with Renovoparts.com to no avail. *I would not order from them again ever! AVOID THIS COMPANY LIKE THE PLAGUE!!
> Today I requested the owner cancel the order & refund my money. let's see what happens???
> ...


wish i had seen this thread 2 weeks ago,same story here no response for a part they say is available.tried calling and goes to voicemail which says full please hang up.great customer service.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I made the mistake of ordering a replacement switch for my old Delta 42" lathe 46-715 from Renovoparts.com on 11.25.18. They took my order & money but refuse to get the part to me. To date they still haven't even placed the order. I have called every Friday to inquire (they never answer emails). Each time I got a different excuse. The part number I ordered has been replaced but their site showed them in in stock. I spoke to the owner several times (big mistake) he is very unprofessional (and I'm a Veteran it takes a lot to offend me). he blamed everyone else for the issue….ME, Delta, part out of stock (Delta has 250 of them in stock) etc. I was scolded, interrupted, insulted, blamed & cursed by the owner James Austin. All I want is the part I paid for.
> The owner claimed that the replacement part cost him .25 cents more than I paid on his website. So I called Delta directly and explained the situation. Delta had the part to me in 4 days from Spartanburg SC. It arrived on Dec 24 2018. (during the Christmas shipping season)
> BTW the switch from Delta was 10 dollars cheaper too. I really tried to work with Renovoparts.com to no avail. *I would not order from them again ever! AVOID THIS COMPANY LIKE THE PLAGUE!!
> Today I requested the owner cancel the order & refund my money. let's see what happens???
> ...


just wanted to update i finally got the part i ordered,only took about 5 weeks,ill never use again.


----------



## JeffHolmquist (Nov 1, 2018)

Same experience for me. Four months after ordering, no part, no refund, no communication, phone line is apparently not in service.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Same experience for me. Four months after ordering, no part, no refund, no communication, phone line is apparently not in service.
> 
> - JeffHolmquist


sorry to hear,what really ticked me off is they list parts as available when they dont even have them.dont give up hope you may stilll get it because they take your money then go try to find it or have it made but wont tell you that.i was lucky at 5 weeks i guess-lol.i always use e-replacement parts very good service but that time they didn,t have the part i needed so i tried renovo.


----------



## JeffHolmquist (Nov 1, 2018)

Update: The phone line does appear to be in service, but was not answered.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Update: The phone line does appear to be in service, but was not answered.
> 
> - JeffHolmquist


yeah i would have to call 3 or 4 times before anyone would answer,when they felt like it i guess.and dont even bother leaving a message they never returned my calls.how do these kinds of companies even stay in business.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> how do these kinds of companies even stay in business.


They bank on there being a never-ending supply of victims. My guess is they don't get any repeat business.


----------



## 61Hawk (Jun 13, 2019)

I too wish I had seen the comments about Renovo Parts. Called them on June 5 gladly took my credit card number and charged it immediately $144 for a Delta Chuck and handles. Promised to ship them by June 7 at the latest. Still in unfulfilled category. Doesn't answer emails or phone now. Got parts I needed air freighted from Mikes Tools in California, totally the opposite, fast service good parts. 
Have sent a registered letter to cancel order and put the money back on the card. If I don't get a response by the time I receive the confirmation from USPS, I will put the charge in contest.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I too wish I had seen the comments about Renovo Parts. Called them on June 5 gladly took my credit card number and charged it immediately $144 for a Delta Chuck and handles. Promised to ship them by June 7 at the latest. Still in unfulfilled category. Doesn t answer emails or phone now. Got parts I needed air freighted from Mikes Tools in California, totally the opposite, fast service good parts.
> Have sent a registered letter to cancel order and put the money back on the card. If I don t get a response by the time I receive the confirmation from USPS, I will put the charge in contest.
> 
> - 61Hawk


yeah there not a get it in a few days kinda company more like a few months kind!


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

^^ 1 post ever, and it's clearly someone from Renovo trying to damage control this thread. Scammer alert.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm going to pretend for a moment that you are not shilling this place.

The switches on magnetic starters are not proprietary. Any momentary switch NC/NO would work. Modern switches like the one on your late model Unisaw have individual NC/NO momentary switches in the box that can be replaced. Testing it with a multimeter would have quickly revealed which switch was bad: the NC Stop switch or the NO Start switch.

If you replaced the entire IEC starter, you almost certainly did so unnecessarily. More importantly, you bought a $250 IEC starter that you could have bought elsewhere for half that. Or you could have bought a used NEMA starter for even less.

Unisaws were in production for almost 70 years. It's not difficult to find replacement parts, and there is certainly no reason to use a company that appears to have scammed multiple other people here out of their money, regardless of whether you had a good interaction.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the part I ordered or a refund. Crickets from them.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah well you havn't changed my mind,worst company ive ever dealt with,never again.i use e replacement parts,great service.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I m still waiting for the part I ordered or a refund. Crickets from them.
> 
> - TheDane


gerry is that the one from two years ago?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I would have used ereplacement (and I have had to wait 3 months for a part from ereplacement) if they would have had the part. To be honest I was reluctant to order from Renovo Parts based on the reviews in this forum, but I am glad I did. I am sorry if I have offended anyone in this discussion and this will be my last post regarding Renovo Parts.
> 
> - SelmaBear64


no offence at all,you had a good experience and are sharing it,just what you should do,we need to hear all sides,good and bad.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> gerry is that the one from two years ago?
> 
> - pottz


Yes.


----------



## SelmaBear64 (Jun 29, 2020)

I made positive comments on Renovo Parts today, my first post ever on this forum. My comments were all deleted and my account was deleted. I had to rejoin just to write this post. Did I violate any rules for LumberJocks forum? ABSOLUTELY NOT. I just wanted to let people know that I had a positive experience with Renovo Parts. I was nice and cordial and i really appreciate Pottz comment on saying "no offense at all". This is really messed up guys!!!!!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I made positive comments on Renovo Parts today, my first post ever on this forum. My comments were all deleted and my account was deleted. I had to rejoin just to write this post. Did I violate any rules for LumberJocks forum? ABSOLUTELY NOT. I just wanted to let people know that I had a positive experience with Renovo Parts. I was nice and cordial and i really appreciate Pottz comment on saying "no offense at all". This is really messed up guys!!!!!!
> 
> - SelmaBear64


looks to me like you may have been deemed a spammer and they removed you since your new here.the site has been palgued by spam.someone probably flagged your comments as so.it's funny they left the one response i made to you but removed the others.if you are here legit dont give up it's a great forum but if not you wont last long.


----------



## Greymodel (May 5, 2012)

I had my first encounter with Renovo Parts. It will be my last. Rude doesn't begin to cover how I was treated. The cost of the item and shipping were out of this world and then to be treated rudely was beyond me. I try to support small business but if you get treat this way they deserve to go out of business. They probably won't but still they'd deserve it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I had my first encounter with Renovo Parts. It will be my last. Rude doesn t begin to cover how I was treated. The cost of the item and shipping were out of this world and then to be treated rudely was beyond me. I try to support small business but if you get treat this way they deserve to go out of business. They probably won t but still they d deserve it.
> 
> - Greymodel


yeah sadly not everyone gets the warnings and suffers the consequences as you have and i did.the company should be out of business.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Challenging the charge through the credit card company is the most leverage you can get. They need the credit card company. Using discover card, I have done that a couple of times (not with this company) with easy success.


----------



## magna (12 mo ago)

Once bitten twice shy. So I'm older and learned to used the internet by trial and error (school of hard knocks graduate!).
I pressed renovo for a delivery date and accurate cost on my part-I'm in Canada. Also complained about shipping costs using USPS.
NO REPLY!
This was my notice that this "seller" is full of bull s-it.
I moved on, but felt necessary to WARN others.
They should be sued in small claims court for breech of contract and put out of business.


----------

